# Georgia – Sex, Lives and Fornication



## My Freemasonry (Oct 30, 2015)

For the institution that proclaims no man speaks for Freemasonry, the Grand Lodge of Georgia (some 40,000 members strong) took a stand and made just such a proclamation. Their pronouncement, voted upon at a Grand Lodge session, was to proclaim that neither gay men not fornicators (people who have consensual sex out of wedlock) should be allowed admission to the fraternal institution.

The ironic thing is that it seems to be based on the application of an interpretation of the _“Moral Law“_ which is a theme grasped closely by many who agree with this decision.

The original edict, in a document signed by the Grand Master of Georgia, states (under GEORGIA) Masonic Code 77-108 that:


Masonic Code Section 77-108 shall be hereby amended to add that: Homosexual activity with anyone is prohibited conduct subjecting the offender to Masonic discipline, so that Masonic Code Section 77-108 shall hereafter read as follows:

2015 Masonic Code Section 77-108, Adultery or Fornication

Adultery or fornication with anyone subjects the offender to discipline, but where the women in question is known by the offender to be the wife, widow, mother, daughter, or sister of a Master Mason, there is the added guilt of the breach of a Masonic obligation, and the want of chastity on her part does not excuse the offender. Homosexual activity with anyone subjects the offender to discipline. SO ORDERED and given under my hand and seal as Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of Free and Accepted Masons for the State of Georgia and under the seal of the said Grand Lodge, this 9th Day of September, 2015.

Signed:

Douglas W. McDonald Grand Master
Joseph W. Watson, Grand Secretary​
Their entry in the October edition of the _Georgia Masonic Messenger_, the official publication of the Grand Lodge of Georgia (on page 3) reads:


Masonic Code Section 71-102.1 authorizes the Grand Master to issue an Edict which would apply to a significant question or issue which may be enacted as Masonic Law by the Grand Lodge. Resting upon that authority, Edict 2015-1 was issued on September 8 declaring that a Freemason is obliged to obey the moral law and Almighty God, the Grand Architect of the Universe, the Father of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob; that basic moral laws are not man-made Edicts or Decrees, but spring from the eternal justice and wisdom of Almighty God; Freemasons must constantly strive to keep their integrity intact, for it is our integrity that holds our way of life together, and when integrity is lost, all is lost; that good moral character is a pre-requisite for admission into Freemasonry and a strict observance of the moral law is essential for advancement and retention of good standing within the Fraternity; and the importance of the moral law as a fundamental principle of Freemasonry is exemplified by the fact that any act by one of its members involving a violation of the moral law is a Masonic offense, subjecting the offender to discipline; and that homosexuality is contrary to the moral law. The Edict concluded, Homosexual activity with anyone subjects the offender to discipline.” Let us not forget that Webster’s Dictionary defines “irreligious libertine”* as a person who shows a lack of religion and is morally or sexually unrestrained.​
This seems to be heavily influenced by a religious rhetoric.

The argument to the text above is that it was specifically written for Georgia Freemasons and not the broader landscape of Freemasonry in other states or countries.

So, theoretically, it shouldn’t (and doesn’t) apply to anyone other than those with the misfortune of living in the state of Georgia. Yet, to make such an edict on what they see as moral or immoral activity casts a VERY long shadow on an institution that prides itself in claiming it “good men better” or spreading the light of brotherly love in an otherwise darkened world. Is this really an issue of violating some invisible or philosophically plastic moral law? Or is it a means to apply a quasi-religious edict onto a subject that was just recently accepted as the law of the land? Is that an allowable stance for an organization to make, especially when it espouses a zero tolerance for religious and political dialog? Or, is it just another form of discrimination meant to foster a “them versus us” issue as a futile attempt to stand head and shoulders in the ranks of society.

The issue of fornication is equally puzzling given we exist in a modern age where civil society has most of the morality laws under control. With that said, its apparently not enough. Whatever the reason, it’s wrong; it’s stupid and blight on anyone or anything associated with the fraternity. Who are they to put into word and rule their disdain for the personal lives of its immediate members and the broader member community around the world to exert defacto judgment on what they do and who with?

*Georgia Masonry should be called to reconcile this and be put out of the fold. To NOT disown them is to say that this act of moral social engineering is acceptable and that Freemasonry, as a body, has lost its way.*


*Consequently, irreligious libertine, isn’t in the on-line Merriam-Webster Dictionary.






 








Continue reading...


----------



## Bloke (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks. We've been talking on this on another thread.

http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/grand-lodge-of-georgia-bans-gay-men.25872/

Once here, being divorced was going to kill a petition.

Single mums and even widows were once shunned, community standards change.  It was not that long ago homosexual acts and sodomy laws got you sent to jail. Or worse. In some places they still do... Likewise being black saw you having less rights than whites. Things change but this clarfication, in my opinion, is moving backwards rather than forwards. 

Makes me think of a quote from the movie GI Jane 

"She's not the problem. We are."
Master Chief Urgayle


----------



## coachn (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 22, 2015)

My Freemasonry said:


> not fornicators (people who have consensual sex out of wedlock) should be allowed admission to the fraternal institution.


With this in force many members could be kicked out.


----------



## coachn (Nov 22, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> With this in force many members could be kicked out.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 22, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> With this in force many members could be kicked out.



Yep... I'd be gone if asked about it and I answered.. which I would not, nothing to do you with MWGM and Company! If you want detail, please have the GAOTU drop me an email or letter, or he/she/it/them can even call me...


----------

